# Snow For Maine Next Weak?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I was just checking the weather to se how much rain we are going to get and I noticed on the 5 day forcast that it showed snow. So I read the discribtion and it said that starting Sunday afternoon may start snowing and if it does it's supposed to snow untill Tuesday. They also said it could be a rain snow mix or the storm could miss us compleatly. I hope it misses us compleatly becouse with the rain we are getting tonite and tomarow the ground is going to be saturated. If we get snow on top of that is going to make the ground eaven wetter. If we get enough snow to plow I don't know what I'm going to do, I realy don't want to plow mud. If anybody else has any info on this storm please post what you know.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Just looked at the weather this morning and it looks like the storm is going to miss us.


----------

